# 37+4 and baby is now transverse



## MidnightSun

I have to go and see another MW tomorrow morning for her to check me again, and apparently if she is still like it (at the moment she is) I will be sent straight to hospital for a scan and then who knows what!

I have been asked if I am all ready at home and to make sure my hospital bag is ready.

I was told to take it easy today and that I am absolutely not to do anything that might bring on labour; housework, walking, birthing ball etc... and that if I do suddenly go into labour I am to ring the labour ward and go straight there - presume this would be for emergency c-sec? :shrug:

A friend recently went through this and was kept in hospital ith them desperately trying to turn her baby. I am extremely against an ECV, I have done a lot of research on it and it is definitely something that I do not want them to try. With my friend they had her doing allsorts, and as soon as the baby was head down they broke her waters, hooked her up to a drip and gave her an epidural. What would they have done had baby suddenly turned again?! 

The other option will be a c-sec, I don't really know an awful lot about them and at the moment I think this is the option I am leaning towards.

This is just everything that I didn't want. I had planned to stay at home for as long as possible with my family, have a lovely bath, pop on my TENS if need be, go to the birthing centre when I felt the time was right and have a lovely Natal Hypno water birth.... Not all of this medical intervention. I know it's no-one's fault, but I just feel like a bit of a failure really and have been so very teary today :cry:

I have never really been in hospital before, well I had a eptopic scare at 6 weeks and had to stay in, but I have never had a major op and to be honest I am scared for me and for my baby :cry:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

:hugs: hi - I replied to your post in third-tri yesterday, so I'm sorry to hear that baby has definitely turned, as you thought. I would think there's still time for your LO to turn back - did they say that?

I had a c-section with my DS and really it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, so if you do end up down that route - don't be scared, it will be ok. And I totally get the feeling like you're a failure and your body has let you down :hugs: :hugs: especially when you've been planning a really natural birth, which in your case might still happen

Hopefully when you go tomorrow, your LO will have turned - let us know - will be thinking of you :)


----------



## KandyKinz

I had a transverse baby late in the game to. Fortunately 80% of babies who are transverse at 37 weeks will spontaneously turn longitudinally by the onset of labour and mine was one of them. Hopefully yours will be the same.


----------



## rachiedata

Try some of the spinning babies moves - live on your birth ball, lots of all fours and walking up and down stairs - this baby wants to get out and despite appearances does know the way!! Mine is still on the move all over the place, best thing is try to give baby lots of room in the uterus/pelvis to get themselves right again.

A c-sec is best if baby is persistently transverse - but by the time you're next checked, they might have turned anyway! If you do have to have the c-sec, don't forget there's lots of ways to try and keep it natural, because it is definitely a mindset and not exclusively a mode of delivery. You can ask for lighting to be lowered at time of delivery, noise to a minimum at time of delivery so the first voice they hear is yours, unlimited skin to skin in recovery, making sure they know any subsequent pregnancies you would attempt VBAC etc. etc. One of the advantages of planned section rather than emergency is that you have the time to make your wishes expressly known and listened to - I've heard a suggestion recently that you could make an addition to the consent form you have to sign to say something like "subject to birth plan wishes being respected"...

Best of luck anyway, let us know what happens :flower:


----------



## Boony

my second son had a 'unstable lie' which meant basically he kept switching between transverse and breech.

At 39 weeks he was transverse and at 39+3 i had an ECV which wasnt too bad at all it didnt hurt was just uncomfortable. So i went home and the next morning i woke up and he had turned back to transverse so i rang the hospital and they told me to come straight in and bring my bags etc. 

so i bundled my son into the car and took him to my mums (luckily it was her day off work!) made our way to the hospital and they scanned me and confirmed he was transverse. They decided to keep me in just incase i went into labour (Going into labour with a transverse baby is dangerous because the cord can get trapped). They said they would monitor me in the morning and examine me and consider breaking my waters or inducing me after another ECV if i needed it which was fine.

So i spent the day making arrangments for my son and dogs etc had a not so good night sleep lol.

Next morning the midwife came to see me and see if she could work out where baby was and she said she thought he had moved head down again (i agreed) but she would get the consultant to scan me and check.

Hubby arrived just before the consultant and they scanned me and he was head down so they examined me and couldnt break my waters so they induced me with a pessary. I spent the rest of the day trying to occupy myself doing lots of walking etc 

I was examined again at 4pm and i was 2cm so they gave me another pessary. At 6.30pm i was 4cm and asked for pethidine i got that at 6.45pm and by 7pm i was 9 cms and my baby was born at 7.08pm perfectly healthy (just a little shocked and drowsy from the pethidine). 

So although i did opt for a ECV which i know you dont want it wasnt that that turned my baby in the end he turned himself when he was ready! Hope this helps!


----------

